# Do you Hike with or without leads?



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

I see pictures both of pack goats with and without leads.
I'm guessing those of you who dont use leads have strong bonds with your goats?
Have you ever had to chase a goat down?
I'm just generally curious as to how people do that especially with multiple goats. 
:whatgoat:


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Leads are only necessary when passing other hikers who have lots of crinkly wrapper covered granola bars in their pockets.

Tie at night just in case-- No need for a bear to chase them away while you sleep. If there's a bear in your camp you'd better just deal with it (I keep a dog with me to guard the camp anyhow). Otherwise no rope needed.

All through history people have herded goats around without a lot of ropes so they're bred for it.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Our goats carry halters and ropes because I found it easier to control them - in the rare case of emergency - when they wear a halter: where the head goes, the rest of the goat follows.

Teaching them to follow without rope is a question of training and bonding. Take them out as often as possible to get them used to following you. Use as little treats as possible. Take a helper with you who will usher them on from behind. Make sure they are NOT hungry when you go out although accept that they will stop and nibble here and there for the first hour. The more they don't get to eat weeds and leaves and brush at home the more they will gobble that down when they are out until they've had their fill. Make sure to stop the FIRST attempt of turning around and heading home.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Also lead them around horses and be ready for irresponsible dog owners. You want a lead rope immediately available for each goat. Keep a keen eye out all the time while hiking for anything moving. Often the goats will let you know if something is out of place. Practice walking in pack string when it is convenient they may need this skill. Generally in open country where there are not a lot of other people you do not need to lead a goat. 
Goats need to be secured 100% of the time at night or you risk killing them.


----------

